# Roastmaster Software



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

This is an impressive piece of software. Can be used as a comprehensive database for logging all sorts of information in a wealth of interconnected databases. For example, you can keep a log of all your beans including by weight and when you come to select a bean to roast, once you enter the amount, say, 200grms, the roast database links with the bean log database and deducts the amount so you don't have to input data again and again.

The real power of the software is in being able to log in real time the progress of a roast. You can manually input temperature readings to create a graph. You can also link temp probes to a datalogger which links with the software via bluetooth which is great as you can keep the iPad away from the danger zone









Above picture shows the roast console at the beginning of the roast. The green graph is bean mass temp and the red is mean environment temp (drum temp)









You can switch view modes - green graph shows the ramp up towards 1st crack. the zig zag on the MET reading is due to me adjusting the temp via introduction of more air to keep it from going too high.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Another view of the same roast

View attachment 8886


roast was ended when beans hit 212c around 13 minutes.

View attachment 8887


Where Roastmaster really scores is in being able to bring past roast profiles out of the database and load into a new roast to provide a template to track and replicate a particularly tasty roast.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

That looks an interesting piece of software.

I like the sound of the interactive inventory.

Although I use Roast Logger I have to keep my inventory & label printing on another program, Roaster Thing.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Roastermaster seems well thought out. If you alter any piece of data and it's located in one or more sections of the database, it will alter all at the same time. Like the way, when you start a roast and select the bean and enter the amount to be roasted, it will be deducted from the inventory database.


----------



## hullcity (Feb 5, 2014)

Been using Roastmaster for about a year now, really like it as it keeps everything together: beans, roasts, cuppings. You can select a bean and scroll through your past roasts to check cupping scores and see how you roasted it to get that score. I input data manually, would love to have the Bluetooth thingy but too expensive for me


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Using two thermoprobes to track roasts had me going cross eyed recording bean and environment temps in real time especially when things get busy from 190c upwards. The bluetooth device shifts all the readings into Roastmaster so I have more time to watch the roast via the bean tester.


----------

